# What does it mean when a GSD is angulated?



## SofaBear (Nov 2, 2012)

Does _angulated_ refer only to the angle of the back? Whereas the old fashioned GSD's show the straighter topline compared to today's GSD's backs having more of a downward angle.

But when a GSD is angulated, does this refer to other places on his body, or only his back? Just curious.
Thank you.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This thread may help explain it. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breed-standard/102718-angulation-why.html


----------

